# "Known issue" viewing recordings with remote access



## kriscrowl (Jun 14, 2009)

A Dish technician installed our 922 yesterday. Today, for the first time, I am trying to use dishonline to remotely access recordings on the DVR. When I attempt to play a recording, it shows "video loading", then launches live TV. Telephone tech support says this is a recent "known issue". Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I just tested our 922 sling setup. When you say launching Live TV, are you getting Live TV on your computer? Have you tried different DVR events that you have recorded? The first time I attempted to view a DVR recording, I did get Live TV (looked like the DVR recording was corrupted). I tried a different event and I was able to view that DVR recording.

Would you try slinging again to see if you get the same results or if you are able to view your recordings? If it doesn't work, please PM me your receiver number so I can further trouble shoot for you. Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is a "known issue" but it isn't what you think it is...

Sometimes your DVR will indicate it isn't connected, even when it is... and you have to logoff and logon again. I've seen the same thing trying to play a DVR event... where it will not launch, and instead goes to live TV... but if you logout and login again then it will work.

Something has always been a little quirky on the Dish Website (or apps) side of things... that it isn't always properly accessing your DVR.

I can't prove it, but I don't think it is a problem with the receiver... but rather the Web site sometimes hiccuping.


----------



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

Agreed - this is an issue I have also seen repeatedly. For some reason, even when logging remotely through DO to your DVR, and selecting a DVR event to play, you are most often going to (at the very least) view several seconds (up to 20 or 30 seconds sometimes) of Live TV. I usually just wait for the DVR playback to "kick in" rather than log-out (and back on.) And it usually does come up, eventually (but not always.)

Did I use too many parentheses? (yes, I think so.)


----------

